# Great marketing lol



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A new hotel is being built on the Corniche next to the World trade centre.
Now the english guy who is working on it should be employed or maybe he already is by the Egyptian tourist board..

According to this guy every room on every floor is fully booked for the next 8 years to Saudi princess for a year at a time. Elton John has also be named a someone who has booked a floor for year.

So it seems things are looking up for tourists


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

That's funny...Elton John was not allowed to perform in Egypt because he's openly gay. Why would he need to book a hotel floor for a year?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My friend who has been in the tourist industry for 30 years plus couldn't believe what this guy was telling him.. when my friend told him no way is this possible he was told, you don't understand every room will have a butler.. as if this makes any difference to Saudi princesses who travel with their own maids lol, plus he can't know about the Saudi hotel being built at the embassy.
I could understand it if the chap saying these things was Egyptian and toeing the party line so to speak but blimey do we really need some English man who is this stupid in charge of a huge building project


----------

